# Which Sonic Game?



## maounkhan (Jan 18, 2016)

So, I'm choosing which game to play and I thought it would be a good idea if you guys helped me. Don't talk about Sonic sucking or anything like that. You can recommend the games other than the ones in the poll but make sure they're limited to 3DS, PlayStation 3, and Xbox 360.


----------



## N e s s (Jan 18, 2016)

Theres so little sonic games that are good these days on all of those consoles, sorry.

I think the only 2 that are possible in the consoles listed are Colors and Generations. But the 3DS has virtual console downloads on the EShop that can let you buy 1, 2 and 3 i think.


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks. That was actually a big help, you know.


----------



## Lady_Rae (Jan 19, 2016)

Sorry it isnt a console you already have.. but the best Sonic game ive EVER played was Sonic adventure 2 Battle for the Nintendo Gamecube. It has two storylines (dark and hero), and you can raise chao.
 It's older (from 2001), but the newer games just arnt he same. It is truly great if you ever get your hands on a Gamecube or Wii.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 19, 2016)

Eek. I'm a huge Sonic fan man, but the Sonic Boom games I would really, really avoid. I liked Sonic Unleashed, but wasn't a fan of the Werehog gameplay that much. The Xbox 360 has Sonic Adventure 2 Battle, Sonic Adventure, Sonic the Fighters, and the classics on there if you wanted to play those instead.


----------



## Tao (Jan 19, 2016)

Lady_Rae said:


> Sorry it isnt a console you already have.. but the best Sonic game ive EVER played was Sonic adventure 2 Battle for the Nintendo Gamecube.



I'm fairly certain that's available on both PSN and XBLA for PS3 and 360.


They've pretty much released the few good Sonic games on pretty much every platform, or at least the pre-third party developed ones.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 19, 2016)

Out of the list Sonic Unleashed. If you're looking for GOTTA GO FAST, you won't like the night stages, (day ones are great), but I like 'em all.

Sonic Generations is the best, in my opinion, you can get it for xbox 360. I noticed someone above mentioned Sonic Adventure 2. You can get Sonic Adventure DX and Sonic Adventure 2's remake on the Xbox 360 shop, too.


----------



## N e s s (Jan 19, 2016)

maounkhan said:


> Thanks. That was actually a big help, you know.



You don't have to be rude, you know. I was only saying what I could.


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 19, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Eek. I'm a huge Sonic fan man, but the Sonic Boom games I would really, really avoid. I liked Sonic Unleashed, but wasn't a fan of the Werehog gameplay that much. The Xbox 360 has Sonic Adventure 2 Battle, Sonic Adventure, Sonic the Fighters, and the classics on there if you wanted to play those instead.


Man, I'm just as good Sonic fan as you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



N e s s said:


> You don't have to be rude, you know. I was only saying what I could.



Where does the rudeness come from?

- - - Post Merge - - -

How are the reviews on Sonic Colors for the DS? I mean compared to Sonic Generations 3DS. I may even get Rush or Rush Adventure if I can find those.


----------



## Kapriznyy (Jan 19, 2016)

N e s s said:


> You don't have to be rude, you know. I was only saying what I could.



I don't think they were being rude at all. It didn't read as sarcasm to me.


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Jan 20, 2016)

*ON TOPIC*: Personally, Lost World wasn't that good. The game is significantly slower compared to other Sonic games, and the voice acting isn't that great.

Unleashed was great, probably all except for the Night stages, but those were fun at times as well.

I haven't played Fire and Ice, so I can't really say anything about it other than say that the previous Boom title on 3DS was decent, but not that good.

*OTHER GAMES*: I would recommend Sonic Adventure, Sonic Adventure 2, and Sonic CD via 360.

For 3DS, I would recommend Sonic Generations, Sonic 1, and Sonic 2 3D. Normal DS games you might enjoy are Sonic Rush and Sonic Rush Adventure.

Also, If you have a decent computer, I would suggest creating a Steam account and purchasing several Sonic games from this bundle, independently. If there's a Steam sale, Sonic 1, 2 ,3, CD, Adventure, and Adventure 2 all go for below $1 - $5 each.

I also took the time and liberty to create a list of links to Sonic games via the Xbox Store and the eShop.


Spoiler: Recommended from Nintendo 3DS eShop



Sonic the Hedgehog

Sonic the Hedgehog 2

3D Sonic the Hedgehog 2

Sonic the Hedgehog: Triple Trouble





Spoiler: Recommended from Xbox Store



Sonic CD

Sonic the Hedgehog 3

Sonic Adventure

Sonic Adventure 2
-Sonic Adventure 2: Battle DLC

Sonic & Knuckles

Sonic the Fighters


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 20, 2016)

schatzi said:


> I don't think they were being rude at all. It didn't read as sarcasm to me.



I don't know... they changed the font style for the responses that looked sarcastic.


----------



## N e s s (Jan 20, 2016)

maounkhan said:


> Thanks. That was actually a big help, you know.



I took this as rude, sorry i if i missinterpretted it


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 20, 2016)

Yeah, it's OK. That was the same font that started this thread.
For Sonic games: I'm looking for the gotta go fast type of thing.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 20, 2016)

Sonic Generations is a great Sonic game. I have it for Xbox 360. 

I'd skip the ones in your poll tbh.


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 20, 2016)

Shimmer said:


> Sonic Generations is a great Sonic game. I have it for Xbox 360.
> 
> I'd skip the ones in your poll tbh.



Yeah, I prefer Sonic Generations on PS3 because I have 100%. I don't have that so I'll gladly buy it if it wins.

- - - Post Merge - - -

These are the games that you can suggest.



Sonic the Hedgehog
Sonic the Hedgehog 3
Sonic and Knuckles
Sonic Chaos
Sonic Triple Trouble
Sonic Adventure (DX)
Sonic Adventure 2 (Battle)
Sonic Rush
Sonic Rush Adventure
Sonic Chronicles: The Dark Brotherhood
Sonic Unleashed
Sonic Colors
Sonic Generations
Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode II
Sonic Lost World
Sonic Boom: Shattered Crystal
Sonic Boom: Fire & Ice

Some games may not be in the list because I may already have them or I don't have their console.


----------



## N e s s (Jan 20, 2016)

Sonic the Hedgehog 4 isn't bad, i liked it

But do Sonic CD its the best one


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 20, 2016)

N e s s said:


> Sonic the Hedgehog 4 isn't bad, i liked it
> 
> But do Sonic CD its the best one



Thanks for helping me. Still going on! It will go on until December.

- - - Post Merge - - -



N e s s said:


> Sonic the Hedgehog 4 isn't bad, i liked it
> 
> But do Sonic CD its the best one



My mistake, I finished that and 2. Forgot to put that off the list.


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 20, 2016)

OK, here with the results and so far Sonic Generations is winning. Second place is Sonic Adventure 2. Not bad. Third is Sonic Unleashed. Really good choices. Remember this goes until December so, hurray!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just was low on ideas at that moment. That's why the poll is a little bad.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Happy anniversary Sonic the Hedgehog!


----------



## lars708 (Jan 21, 2016)

Lady_Rae said:


> Sorry it isnt a console you already have.. but the best Sonic game ive EVER played was Sonic adventure 2 Battle for the Nintendo Gamecube. It has two storylines (dark and hero), and you can raise chao.
> It's older (from 2001), but the newer games just arnt he same. It is truly great if you ever get your hands on a Gamecube or Wii.



I AGREE

Chao Garden for life

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh i saw that Sonic Adventure 2 is in your list, get it, it is so good omfg


----------



## Bowie (Jan 21, 2016)

I think Sonic Unleashed is the best one on the poll, but my favourite Sonic game (and one of my favourite games of all time) remains Sonic Adventure.


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 21, 2016)

OK, back here with the results and there is a tie between Sonic Adventure 2 and Sonic Unleashed. Second place is a tie between Sonic Generations and Sonic Adventure. Third place is Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode II. Really good choices, people.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 22, 2016)

maounkhan said:


> OK, back here with the results and there is a tie between Sonic Adventure 2 and Sonic Unleashed. Second place is a tie between Sonic Generations and Sonic Adventure. Third place is Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode II. Really good choices, people.



Sonic Adventure 2 is awesome. It's easily one of my favourite sonic games. Sure the cut scene animations are hilariously bad and they use Comic Sans for subtitles, the gameplay is still really fun. It's a must-play.


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 22, 2016)

Yeah, Comic Sans is cool.


----------



## gravyplz (Jan 22, 2016)

sonic adventure dx was my favorite sonic game growing up, probibly one of my favorite games growing up lol


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 22, 2016)

gravyplz said:


> sonic adventure dx was my favorite sonic game growing up, probibly one of my favorite games growing up lol


Ever wonder why DX backwards is XD? Just kidding.


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 24, 2016)

MAJOR UPDATE: I don't have a 3DS, I have a Wii U! I cannot get Wii Classics. An updated list will come soon.


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 24, 2016)

Unleashed is alright, go with that


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 24, 2016)

We're going by a type of voting process.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here's the list:

*Sonic the Hedgehog
Sonic the Hedgehog 3
Sonic and Knuckles
Sonic the Fighters
Sonic Adventure (DX)
Sonic Adventure 2 (Battle)
Sonic Advance
Sonic Unleashed
Sonic Generations
Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode II
Sonic Lost World
Sonic Boom: Rise of Lyric
*

That's it for the list but the results are back! The first place is a tie between Sonic Adventure 2 and Sonic Unleashed (again!). Second place is Sonic Adventure! Third place is Sonic Generations (I finished that game but I never bought it. It's confusing I know). Stay tooned for the results! Soon I may have Wii ability!


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 25, 2016)

Anyone?


----------



## lars708 (Jan 26, 2016)

maounkhan said:


> Yeah, Comic Sans is cool.



It looks so amateuristic though (is that even a word idk).


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 26, 2016)

Sonic 2006


----------



## lars708 (Jan 26, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> Sonic 2006



Lmao, it is actually fun to play if you look for all the glitches instead of trying to avoid them!


----------



## jmaslaki (Jan 26, 2016)

Sonic Unleashed is amazing.


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 26, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> Sonic 2006


I have that, though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

You guys were chatting that only one person actually voted. Anyway the results are back. Sonic Unleashed is first place. Sonic Adventure 2 gains second place after a war with Sonic Unleashed. Sonic Adventure just sits as third place. Sonic Generations is fourth place. Last but not least is Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode II and Sonic the Fighters tied up.

Now for the list:

*Sonic the Hedgehog
Sonic the Hedgehog 3
Sonic & Knuckles
Sonic Adventure (DX)
Sonic Adventure 2 (Battle)
Sonic Advance
Sonic Unleashed
Sonic Generations
Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode II
Sonic Lost World
Sonic Boom: Rise of Lyric
*


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 27, 2016)

OK, still looking for answers but if I could vote I'd say Sonic Unleashed. This doesn't count because I said it though.


----------



## Bui (Jan 27, 2016)

Out of the ones you listed, I would suggest Sonic Advance, Sonic Adventure, or Sonic Adventure 2.


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 28, 2016)

skweegee said:


> Out of the ones you listed, I would suggest Sonic Advance, Sonic Adventure, or Sonic Adventure 2.



I never really watched Sonic Advance on YouTube? What is the plot? Would most Sonic fans recommend it? (Well, you just recommended it, so I guess that's answered.

Anyway, I'll post the results. This thread is getting really slow now. First is a tie between Sonic Adventure 2 and Sonic Unleashed (Again? What is this going through?). Second earns the title of Sonic Adventure. Third equals to Sonic Generations. Fourth to Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode II. Fifth to Sonic the Fighters. Last of all (maybe not least, though) Sonic Advance.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 29, 2016)

maounkhan said:


> I never really watched Sonic Advance on YouTube? What is the plot? Would most Sonic fans recommend it? (Well, you just recommended it, so I guess that's answered.
> 
> Anyway, I'll post the results. *This thread is getting really slow now.* First is a tie between Sonic Adventure 2 and Sonic Unleashed (Again? What is this going through?). Second earns the title of Sonic Adventure. Third equals to Sonic Generations. Fourth to Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode II. Fifth to Sonic the Fighters. Last of all (maybe not least, though) Sonic Advance.



I'm honestly confused what's even going on anymore as far as voting goes. Sonic Advance is definitely worth playing. All three games were good actually. They hold some of my fondest memories on the GBA. They have this fun Chao garden mode you can play with minigames as a side thing. If you have a GBA emulator on your computer you can play it there.


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 29, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I'm honestly confused what's even going on anymore as far as voting goes. Sonic Advance is definitely worth playing. All three games were good actually. They hold some of my fondest memories on the GBA. They have this fun Chao garden mode you can play with minigames as a side thing. If you have a GBA emulator on your computer you can play it there.


 I'm recording the number of votes people voted for a game then letting you all know via results.


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 30, 2016)

Anyone?


----------



## maounkhan (Feb 1, 2016)

Well, took a small try of Sonic Lost World and Sonic Boom: Rise of Lyric. Sonic Lost World seems OK. Sonic Boom: Rise of Lyric, where does all the hate come from? It's a great game. I'm not looking at glitches or graphics they don't matter but this is a 1080p TV.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 1, 2016)

Seriously. Who wants Sonic Boom? Unleashed.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

Play Sonic Unleashed if you have the chance to. The day stages are exhilarating and fun, and although the night stages can be extremely long, they can be satisfying if you had a bad day and want to beat something up.

Not to mention, the story can tug the heartstrings. Sonic's speed is his life and passion, so when he loses it he loses a bit of himself too. Never saw him so down in the dumps before :c


----------



## maounkhan (Feb 2, 2016)

Results are in. First is Sonic Unleashed. Second is Sonic Adventure 2. Third is Sonic Adventure.

Also, those of you who think I do not anything about the games, I do. I played half of the games. Only exception is Sonic Generations which I did 100%.


----------



## maounkhan (Feb 4, 2016)

Somebody could just tell me if those were all the Sonic fans on TBT.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 4, 2016)

am i the only one that likes Sonic '08? i played it at my uncle's house on his PlayStation and its cool


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 4, 2016)

Link_The_Heroine said:


> am i the only one that likes Sonic '08? i played it at my uncle's house on his PlayStation and its cool



If you mean Sonic 06 then no. I actually enjoyed that game on the 360. The glitches kind of made it fun.


----------



## maounkhan (Feb 16, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> If you mean Sonic 06 then no. I actually enjoyed that game on the 360. The glitches kind of made it fun.



Yeah, when I first played I didn't know there was hate I had fun. Glitches kind of made it better.
Plus, there is no game called Sonic the Hedgehog (2008).


----------



## V-drift (Apr 28, 2016)

If I was to say something about the 3 games mentioned in the poll, even though I know this is very old, i would say Sonic: Unleashed as well for the ps3 or xbox360. I don't recommend the Wii version as you don't get to explore the world outside of the main stages. Think of it like the portable version of persona 3. All you can do is make a few selections and not move in the actual world searching for the next clue or cutscene. I like the ps3/xbox360 version more because of that one extra detail. But then again, the wii was much weaker on the components used for the ps3 and xbox360, right?

Now if I had to recommend a game related with Sonic outside of the poll, I would recommend either Sonic Generations or one classic game known as Sonic 3D (played it as a little kid). Sonic 3D was probably one of my oldest and also my favourite childhood games. And I do not say this only because it was one of my first sonic games. It was short, fun and getting all chaos emerald and defeating the final boss was quite satisfying. Though I will be honest, it was more satisfying defeating it as a little kid as I had more problems before to defeat Robotnik.



DarkDesertFox said:


> If you mean Sonic 06 then no. I actually enjoyed that game on the 360. The glitches kind of made it fun.



Although I kept raging now and then when I glitch out, I have to admit, it was quite fun and challenging actually. It's too bad Inever got to clear it. I aways got lost. Haha!


----------



## Katie1313 (Apr 30, 2016)

Lol, I like how Fire and Ice haven't gotten any votes.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2016)

Sonic Colors is really good if you can find a copy. It's for the old DS but works fine on the 3DS too.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 30, 2016)

Sonic games have never been great on the Nintendo DS so try and stick with home consoles for those.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2016)

Katie1313 said:


> Lol, I like how Fire and Ice haven't gotten any votes.



Well, surprised....

And yeah I can agree about some newer handhelds, I very much prefer the classic games.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 30, 2016)

Sonic Unleashed. I got the Wii version, though. I absolutely love Sonic (probably equal to how much I love Animal Crossing).


----------



## Sgt.Groove (May 20, 2016)

Sonic unleashed is good, but sonic boom...


----------



## Jacob (May 24, 2016)

Not sure if the topic still applies or if this is a retired question, but the best option out of those three in the poll would have to be _Sonic Unleashed (Xbox 360)_. I've been a fairly enthusiastic sonic advocate for about 9 years now, so it's kinda depressing to say that none of the three you listed will actually bring you as much enjoyment or value for the series as some of the previous games have. 

I feel like the best era for sonic games was the gamecube because it had a long chain of successes, and I still find myself going back to play those ones, even today. 
_Sonic Lost World (3DS)_ was _ok_, but I would hardly call it memorable. I had just about the same amount of enjoyment with that game then I did with the _Sonic Dash_ mobile app. (Actually I would recommend that game to anyone. Free to play as far as I'm concerned and didn't really get old for a long time. A lot more play value than Miitomo...)

_Sonic Boom: Fire and Ice (3DS)_ was probably one of the worst sonic games I have ever played, just not even fun honestly. Additionally its for 3ds which is already a disadvantage in itself for sonic games.

Also I see people saying that _Sonic Colors_ for the Wii was good, but I can't say I agree with this either. It was cramped and loud. Really colorful as its title suggests, but distracting as hell. It reminded me a lot of _Sonic Rush_ for the Gameboy (?) which was actually good, but it didn't seem like its own independent success.. I don't know maybe it's just me.

If you were to stick with 3ds Sonic games, I'd have to recommend getting _Sonic Generations_. Even though it wasn't a full new game nor a considered advancement success for the franchise, it did bring back a lot of the aspects of early games from the Gamecube golden era (it had a pleasing amount of _Sonic Adventure_) which I did enjoy. I like how they revamped the graphics and music too, brought back the nostalgic feel with a little bit of modernization to keep it still new and fresh.


----------



## Aronthaer (May 24, 2016)

Lady_Rae said:


> Sorry it isnt a console you already have.. but the best Sonic game ive EVER played was Sonic adventure 2 Battle for the Nintendo Gamecube. It has two storylines (dark and hero), and you can raise chao.
> It's older (from 2001), but the newer games just arnt he same. It is truly great if you ever get your hands on a Gamecube or Wii.



I don't even like Sonic games, but I thoroughly enjoyed that game. It's actually very well made.


----------

